# Nintendo Direct February 13th 2PM PST



## Raven_ (Feb 12, 2019)

So I'm pretty new to this, do you guys think that Nintendo will include anything about Animal Crossing for the Switch in the new upcoming Direct or will they likely reveal more about the game at E3? I'm so excited!

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1095321632456040448?s=19


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 12, 2019)

I'd say a quick trailer and a release window is probable, followed by a release date at E3 in June and then it's own Direct before release.

Also you might want to put the information regarding the Direct in the OP. Links and airtimes are a necessity.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 12, 2019)

ok so the german nintendo channel on youtube uploaded 6 new videos to the animal crossing playist on private!!! so!! im really hyped to see something!!!

EDIT: justin already mentioned in discord that its more likley that these are old new leaf videos   
so sorry for the hype haha i was just really excited


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 12, 2019)

Well well. The 13th was our lucky day after all. I'm just glad we can put an end to the ever-increasing number of rumours and predictions that were cropping up.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 12, 2019)

Amilee said:


> ok so the german nintendo channel on youtube uploaded 6 new videos to the animal crossing playist on private!!! so!! im really hyped to see something!!!



the same with fire emblem btw so its even more likely!!


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 12, 2019)

Amilee said:


> ok so the german nintendo channel on youtube uploaded 6 new videos to the animal crossing playist on private!!! so!! im really hyped to see something!!!



Are you able to see when the playlist was last updated?


----------



## Amilee (Feb 12, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Are you able to see when the playlist was last updated?



nooo sadly not but justin already mentioned in discord that its more likley that these are old new leaf videos  
so sorry for the hype haha i was just really excited


----------



## Raven_ (Feb 12, 2019)

Amilee said:


> nooo sadly not but justin already mentioned in discord that its more likley that these are old new leaf videos
> so sorry for the hype haha i was just really excited



yes, these videos are from around 2018 actually


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 12, 2019)

Inb4 Nintendo doesn't say anything about Animal Crossing in this Direct and the 
fandom afterwards be like:

View attachment 223674

But seriously, I really do hope they gonna say something about it.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 12, 2019)

I really hope the game comes out soonish. Not like September


----------



## Amilee (Feb 12, 2019)

they just have to show me like 10secs and im happy tbh haha


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 12, 2019)

I?m debating on getting the DS version if it comes out later in the year so I have something to play with because I sold mine

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though i do hope we get new animals


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2019)

oh, smash joker direct. neat


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Feb 12, 2019)

If they don't say anything about Animal Crossing I will literally cry


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 12, 2019)

Finally! King Zell yet again proves he's credible.

now we need AC, I hope we get a trailer and a release date, then a full AC direct at a later date.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 12, 2019)

Excited I hope to hear some news on this!! It?s been a long time coming


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

The hype is real! Now for the longest six or so hour wait ever lmao


----------



## Chouchou (Feb 12, 2019)

Hype!


----------



## kemdi (Feb 12, 2019)

So it looks like Animal Crossing stuff will be included in the Direct, but it may not be one of the highlights..


----------



## Amilee (Feb 12, 2019)

carackobama said:


> The hype is real! Now for the longest six or so hour wait ever lmao



six hour? you do know its tomorrow right? not today xD


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 12, 2019)

After all it seems like king zell's information was correct again.

And I'm so hyped!!! Can't wait for the Direct!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm not expecting Animal Crossing to be shown. Honestly, I think I'd wet myself if they showed it. I'm expecting it to be mostly Fire Emblem (meh), which I think was confirmed and Smash DLC (more meh). We'll se Metroid Prime Trilogy according to rumors (yay). It's also very possible that Final Fantasy VII (7) gets a surprise release after the direct. Gameplay of it was already shown in a recent commercial.


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 12, 2019)

I think there won?t be any new AC info tomorrow, but rather they?ll wait until E3 to reveal anything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m ready for the next Nintendo Direct. It’s actually cool that it’s going to be on my birthday too.


----------



## ESkill (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm trying not to get my hopes up for AC news because I think they'll focus on Fire Emblem, but I can't help myself haha. I hope we get at least a launch window, but I doubt there will be any gameplay footage. I'm still excited for the direct though. Luckily it starts about an hour before I leave for my night class so I should be able to watch it live.


----------



## Flare (Feb 12, 2019)

ESkill said:


> I'm trying not to get my hopes up for AC news because I think they'll focus on Fire Emblem, but I can't help myself haha. I hope we get at least a launch window, but I doubt there will be any gameplay footage. I'm still excited for the direct though. Luckily it starts about an hour before I leave for my night class so I should be able to watch it live.



To be fair they said the same thing about Mario Tennis Aces for the March 8th direct last year and it only showed 6 minutes worth of content.  So I don't think you shouldn't really fret much about it being centered around Fire Emblem much.


Still excited either way for the new direct!  Kinda hoping for a 3D World port.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 12, 2019)

Besides the obvious, I am really hoping for a confirmation of the Metroid Prime Trilogy HD and a shadow drop for Final Fantasy VII.

Tomorrow is gonna be exciting!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 12, 2019)

Neat, looking forward to it.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2019)

I think they must know that there are A LOT of people waiting. They could expect some rants on social media if they don’t say anything about Animal Crossing. Plus it has been quite some time since the announcement. So I think and hope there will be some gameplay shown and a release time window.


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 12, 2019)

I REALLY hope it comes out in the spring because I know it was mentioned that it would be released soon after its announcement and a full year IS NOT SOON


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 12, 2019)

I feel like there's a good chance of Animal Crossing Switch stuff showing up at least a little bit in this. I don't normally watch Directs live, but I'll probably watch this one thanks to that.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 12, 2019)

How come some people think its not going to be shown?


----------



## Chouchou (Feb 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> How come some people think its not going to be shown?



Fear of disappointed..

My expectations: 

Tomorrow they will give us SOME information and a release window, and I think they will save the real gameplay and features for E3.. with a september release. 

It they are going to release before september, they must show us more tomorrow. They know the fanbase is waiting.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> How come some people think its not going to be shown?



Animal Crossing being one of Nintendo's most popular games, it's quite possible they may save it for later so they can have more time and make a bigger deal over it. Currently nothing is certain. I think there's a very good chance we could at least see a name and probably some gameplay (most of the remaining development time will probably be put into dialogue, items and refining things), but the whole thing may be held off if they're not feeling confident enough to slap an exact release date on it (though they could still narrow it down to what season, I guess).


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh man. I get what you both mean. I’m trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard cause i’m so excited for it. Well at least i can just play new leaf i guess if it comes out really late. Though i would love for it to come out soon like June.


----------



## Snowfell (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's not working. I just hope it's not completely disappointing.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## pocky (Feb 12, 2019)

I dont expect any news, but I'd love to be proved wrong


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm a little worried about Animal Crossing not being shown. At this point it just seems so likely that there'll be a trailer or something but I thought the exact same thing at E3 2017, then January 2018, then E3 2018. Too many times have I gotten my hopes up for no announcement!

I really hope Nintendo's been listening to everyone begging for some AC info. I'll be so disappointed if it doesn't appear tomorrow even though it's not to be expected or anything. I'm praying for a trailer and hopefully a release date.


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m really expecting some news on AC switch tomorrow. It’s already February and AC is supposed to be released this year.. so I don’t think it’d be smart for Nintendo to put off any news/updates any longer than they already have. I’ll be pretty bummed if we don’t get anything.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't care about lame Fire Emblem. They need to show this.

I'm not going to get hopes up, but I will STILL get pissed if it isn't shown.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 12, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> I don't care about lame Fire Emblem. They need to show this.
> 
> I'm not going to get hopes up, but I will STILL get pissed if it isn't shown.



Like  it or not, Fire Emblem is their big spring title and you can expect a good 7 or so minutes of the Direct devoted to just that.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 12, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Like  it or not, Fire Emblem is their big spring title and you can expect a good 7 or so minutes of the Direct devoted to just that.



Still, I feel like I've seen that same type of game at least 10 times in these directs between now and New Leaf's release date.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sweet, I hope they finally give us more details for Animal Crossing Switch because it would be nice if they gave us footage or even screenshots so we are able to speculate more accurately on what the next game will be like!


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

I mean, the Direct goes 35 minutes, they only show Switch games and even if Fire Emblem is going 
to be their highlight, pretty sure they wouldn't talk about it for like 20 minutes. One or two minutes 
for Animal Crossing would be already enough to make fans happy, by showing some gameplay, drop 
the title as well as the date. 

For now, I don't get my hopes high but I think there is a good chance that they will say something
about Animal Crossing (and if Nintendo doesn't want to get any longer annoyed by the fans, they 
better show something today).


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

I think the most reasonable thing to expect is just like a two minute trailer ending with "Fall 2019" or "Summer 2019" or whatever it is and that's it. And compared to what we know, that would be huge. Hopefully a name to go with that too but maybe not even that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> I think the most reasonable thing to expect is just like a two minute trailer ending with "Fall 2018" or "Summer 2018" or whatever it is and that's it. And compared to what we know, that would be huge. Hopefully a name to go with that too but maybe not even that.



wow, I can't believe it's been out all this time with none of us noticing


----------



## lars708 (Feb 13, 2019)

Amilee said:


> ok so the german nintendo channel on youtube uploaded 6 new videos to the animal crossing playist on private!!! so!! im really hyped to see something!!!
> 
> EDIT: justin already mentioned in discord that its more likley that these are old new leaf videos
> so sorry for the hype haha i was just really excited



They could be demo videos meant for an official website or something. They usually make use of YouTube to host the videos on their sites.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's a little food for thought for those that might be leaning on the "No show" side regarding Animal Crossing.







Could be nothing. Could be everything.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Here's a little food for thought for those that might be leaning on the "No show" side regarding Animal Crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh i hope its everything!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

they just end up showing the logo at the very last second of the direct

nothing else, not even a seasonal or set release timeframe or "coming soon" message


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

If you go to their website they posted about nintendo direct and saying last time they had one animal crossing was announced sooo i hope they announce something today.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> they just end up showing the logo at the very last second of the direct
> 
> nothing else, not even a seasonal or set release timeframe or "coming soon" message



I'd take that as a hint for an AC direct.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Well we will just have to wait and see. We are 9 hours away.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> If you go to their website they posted about nintendo direct and saying last time they had one animal crossing was announced sooo i hope they announce something today.



Where? I can't find that.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

https://animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh, ugh, I thought you meant the official website.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Here's a little food for thought for those that might be leaning on the "No show" side regarding Animal Crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the site is back up, but nothing new, for now.


----------



## LilD (Feb 13, 2019)

I feel really good we're getting AC Switch news!  First thing I thought of when I woke up this morning


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh wait sorry im on mobile it looked like the offical. Sorry about that


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> https://animalcrossingworld.com



Haha, that's my website! I definitely don't know anything more than anyone else knows, just reporting on what we all know.  Definitely not an official site.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> Haha, that's my website! I definitely don't know anything more than anyone else knows, just reporting on what we all know.  Definitely not an official site.




Haha oh man you got me!


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> they just end up showing the logo at the very last second of the direct
> 
> nothing else, not even a seasonal or set release timeframe or "coming soon" message



Reminds me of this at the very end of their E3 2011 show:







We spent the whole presentation waiting for an AC 3DS trailer with nothing to show for it, and then at the very end they drop the logo on this giant array of games with nothing else. Felt so duped. And shoved off to the corner next to FIFA nonetheless.

And then the trailer just silently dropped on their YouTube channel like half an hour later...






It's very telling of how much things have changed for the series since then, when it's now one of the most anticipated releases and they would _never_ do something like that now.

Worth noting this was the very first 'real' trailer for the game too, other than a 5 second clip before, and they still gave it that treatment.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

I even remember someone saying that New Leaf when it was revealed during E3 2010 was just a test to how the 3DS worked. And of course, I believed it. I was surprised to know that it’s an actual working title.

You know, if New Keaf released in 2011, we would have gotten AC Wii U (Not Amiibo Festival) in 2015, and finally, AC Switch in 2019.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh man, reading Justins post brought back the worst memories from E3 2012. Spent the whole blasted thing waiting for them to mention New Leaf and finally give us a release date, but nothing ever came. It wasn't even mentioned outside of the material in their press kit. I remember talking with my siblings about it and how we were all basically going through the stages of grief. And on top of that, their E3 presentation didn't even show anything interesting. 

It wasn't until the Direct in early 2013 that we finally got the info, months after the game had already launched in Japan. A playlist had been updated the night before, which gave everyone an early heads up that news was coming.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Oh man, reading Justins post brought back the worst memories from E3 2012. Spent the whole blasted thing waiting for them to mention New Leaf and finally give us a release date, but nothing ever came. It wasn't even mentioned outside of the material in their press kit. I remember talking with my siblings about it and how we were all basically going through the stages of grief. And on top of that, their E3 presentation didn't even show anything interesting.
> 
> It wasn't until the Direct in early 2013 that we finally got the info, months after the game had already launched in Japan. A playlist had been updated the night before, which gave everyone an early heads up that news was coming.



Yeah, I was the one who found that playlist leak!! Too bad they're smarter than that now.

And E3 2012 was a disaster. We got Sweet Day though, so there's that......


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

few hours left hype


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2019)

^^ 7 hours is not a few hours lol

I'm excited to hear about Animal Crossing and Pokemon! Especially AC, since they brought it up all the way back in September and never mentioned it again. My friend said there have also been rumors about a new SMM game? That might be interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also PLEASE TALK ABOUT LUGGYS MANSION 3 THANK U NONTENDOOO


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> Yeah, I was the one who found that playlist leak!! Too bad they're smarter than that now.
> 
> And E3 2012 was a disaster. We got Sweet Day though, so there's that......



Let us not forget E3 2008... That was more than just a disaster.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^ 7 hours is not a few hours lol
> 
> I'm excited to hear about Animal Crossing and Pokemon! Especially AC, since they brought it up all the way back in September and never mentioned it again. My friend said there have also been rumors about a new SMM game? That might be interesting.
> 
> ...



As history goes, Pok?mon more than likely won't be in the Direct. Game Freak likes to handle the announcements of their games on their own. That said, Pok?mon Day is later this month, and since new Pok?mon generations typically get announced in January/February, things are looking good. 



WeiMoote said:


> Let us not forget E3 2008... That was more than just a disaster.



Cammy Dunaway was a national treasure. 

One that not even Nicholas Cage would think about stealing.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 13, 2019)

Things do flip around. Pokemon wise, if it is in the Direct, it'll mainly be a teaser, most likely the next regional professor telling us we'll be seeing them real soon, hinting at a later Direct down the road. Cue titles for the next games.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

they will at least show some mortal kombat 11 right?


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

WeiMoote said:


> Things do flip around. Pokemon wise, if it is in the Direct, it'll mainly be a teaser, most likely the next regional professor telling us we'll be seeing them real soon, hinting at a later Direct down the road. Cue titles for the next games.



The thing is, Pokemon just isn't wholly owned by Nintendo. Game Freak/The Pokemon Company/Creatures Inc. are the majority rights holders when it comes to the franchise. Nintendo does own some stock in it, but it is largely handled by its own parent company, and they have always operated interdependently of Nintendo.

Them holding a big press event last year before E3 to announce Pokemon Let's Go is evidence enough that nothing has changed on that front.

Could they announce that a Pokemon Direct is coming? Absolutely. Would there be anything more than that? Absolutely not. Game Freak isn't going to share the spotlight with Nintendo, nor is Nintendo going to allow anything they announce this evening to be overshadowed by discussions of a coming Pokemon Direct.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


>



that early text box sure is something


also, random thought, but it'd be rather humorous timing if we got an actual trailer and they showed off new flower breeds and/or colors in it


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> that early text box sure is something
> 
> 
> also, random thought, but it'd be rather humorous timing if we got an actual trailer and they showed off new flower breeds and/or colors in it



The scrapped tree design is definitely the most striking difference IMO.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> The scrapped tree design is definitely the most striking difference IMO.



loving those wide and stubby pine trees


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> The scrapped tree design is definitely the most striking difference IMO.



I would love for them to go back to that. I always really liked how crisp the early graphics for the game looked. Not that New Leaf was an eyesore or anything, but the changes were drastic enough.


----------



## LilD (Feb 13, 2019)

Double post, apologies


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, random thought, but it'd be rather humorous timing if we got an actual trailer and they showed off new flower breeds and/or colors in it


Breaking News: Flower week gets extended thanks to Animal Crossing [insert actual title of the game here]


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

I think we are getting more fruit because pocket camp for three new ones. And pocket camp has made new flowers too along with furniture so i think whatever they added to pocket camp should be in the switch, its only fair.


----------



## Raven_ (Feb 13, 2019)

I just hope they will bring back amenities


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> I think we are getting more fruit because pocket camp for three new ones. And pocket camp has made new flowers too along with furniture so i think whatever they added to pocket camp should be in the switch, its only fair.



Yeah, if we get a trailer today I'll definitely be looking for whether any Pocket Camp items are hidden anywhere.


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm very nervous of AC for the Switch so I'm dying for a trailer or at least more information.

I don't know, I was just severely disappointed with the way Pokemon Let's Go was handled and have been worrying over whether or not AC 2k19 will take too many influences from Pocket Camp.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 13, 2019)

pocky said:


> I'm very nervous of AC for the Switch so I'm dying for a trailer or at least more information.
> 
> I don't know, I was just severely disappointed with the way Pokemon Let's Go was handled and have been worrying over whether or not AC 2k19 will take too many influences from Pocket Camp.



SAME i reeeeally love new leaf and im really scared they screw things up with a lot of stuff i personally dont like 
esp. a lot of pocket camp stuff :c


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

pocky said:


> I'm very nervous of AC for the Switch so I'm dying for a trailer or at least more information.
> 
> I don't know, I was just severely disappointed with the way Pokemon Let's Go was handled and have been worrying over whether or not AC 2k19 will take too many influences from Pocket Camp.



That's understandable, but again you gotta look at the differences between Nintendo and Game Freak. 

Game Freak intentionally did Let's Go like that to pull in the Gen 1 hold outs and those that have only experienced Pokemon through Go. They WANTED the mobile crowd and were willing to stick their neck in the noose in order to do so, which was also why they kept insisting that Gen 8 was still happening in 2019, to quell the louder hardcore fans.

Nintendo on the other hand has gone on the record a few times by saying that their mobile games exist to attract new customers to the consoles in order to experience the full game that the mobile effort only offered in a derivative form.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

I really don’t like how in Pocket Camp they made you search for items and just want things. I like the style of new leaf  and how its been so i hope they stick to that and don’t disapoint


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah I wouldn't worry TOO much about the mobile game aspects of Pocket Camp seeping into Switch. Pocket Camp is one of the purest forms of mobile game toxicity out there right now.

That said, stuff like new furniture and the camera mode that's present in the app would be welcomed additions to the mainline game, especially if they give us full camera control this time around.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> It's very telling of how much things have changed for the series since then, when it's now one of the most anticipated releases and they would _never_ do something like that now.
> 
> Worth noting this was the very first 'real' trailer for the game too, other than a 5 second clip before, and they still gave it that treatment.



gosh this trailer tho... the trees man... im glad they changed that haha


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Nintendo on the other hand has gone on the record a few times by saying that their mobile games exist to attract new customers to the consoles in order to experience the full game that the mobile effort only offered in a derivative form.



They definitely _said_ that, but it doesn't really appear to be the case anymore based on their actual actions with Pocket Camp after launch. Started off really chill and lax on the IAPs and then they just cranked up the dials 6 months after launch when it wasn't working out. (fortune cookies, harder events with LT items) How does that attract people to the franchise? You'd think it would repel them to be honest.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> They definitely _said_ that, but it doesn't really appear to be the case anymore based on their actual actions with Pocket Camp after launch. Started off really chill and lax on the IAPs and then they just cranked up the dials 6 months after launch when it wasn't working out. (fortune cookies, harder events with LT items) How does that attract people to the franchise? You'd think it would repel them to be honest.



That's very true. But still, I can't see worrying too much about Pocket Camp infecting the mainline game in any substantial or poisoning way. At least not outside the 30 minute wait that already exists(or existed) for a piece of furniture to be customized.

I wanna believe Nintendo is smarter than that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> They definitely _said_ that, but it doesn't really appear to be the case anymore based on their actual actions with Pocket Camp after launch. Started off really chill and lax on the IAPs and then they just cranked up the dials 6 months after launch when it wasn't working out. (fortune cookies, harder events with LT items) How does that attract people to the franchise? You'd think it would repel them to be honest.



ok, but when will they add a gacha with ssr tom nook (original) as the first rate-up?


also, people worried about it taking too much from pocket camp, while here I'm worried it will follow new leaf too closely


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but when will they add a gacha with ssr tom nook (original) as the first rate-up?
> 
> 
> also, people worried about it taking too much from pocket camp, while here I'm worried it will follow new leaf too closely




I think it's probably because most people (that I know, anyway) love New Leaf but dislike Pocket Camp.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but when will they add a gacha with ssr tom nook (original) as the first rate-up?
> 
> 
> also, people worried about it taking too much from pocket camp, while here I'm worried it will follow new leaf too closely



And here I have been willing to settle for a New Leaf DX for the last two years.


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> And here I have been willing to settle for a New Leaf DX for the last two years.



To be honest I love New Leaf so I wouldn't mind if the new game takes a lot of influences from it, though I'm obviously hoping they make it its own thing with new features.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

pocky said:


> To be honest I love New Leaf so I wouldn't mind if the new game takes a lot of influences from it, though I'm obviously hoping they make it its own thing with new features.



Same here. I had just been wanting an Animal Crossing announcement ever since the Switch came out that I was in the "Making a deal with the devil" stage of insanity when I was telling myself that I'd settle for an HD version of New Leaf.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> And here I have been willing to settle for a New Leaf DX for the last two years.



isn't that basically what the welcome amiibo update was?


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> isn't that basically what the welcome amiibo update was?



DX, or Deluxe, would have implied an updated Switch port like Mario Kart 8 DX or New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe, but with higher resolution graphics and spotty new content here and there.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

I know what DX stands for....

but alright then


personally glad they so far haven't gone that route, since that's a lot what I'd consider City Folk to of been like with Wild World, which was a big part of why I hated that game


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I know what DX stands for....
> 
> but alright then
> 
> ...



Me on the other hand, absolutely detested Wild World but loved City Folk. 

I've just been so willing to accept the bare minimum after having waited since late 2016 when I stopped playing New Leaf(and my 3DS as a whole) that I'm still not completely sure what I want. Heck, there's a chance what we see today might not be enough, who knows.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

I honestly would get a bit disappointed if the new AC was just a "deluxe" version of New Leaf. I went from the original game to New Leaf, skipping both Wild World and City Folk/Let's Go To The City. That was quite a leap. I guess I'm kind of expecting an equally big leap this time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Me on the other hand, absolutely detested Wild World but loved City Folk.



well, I mean it clearly worked for people, so hey

I just personally didn't want what I felt was just Wild World 1.5 after having already spent so much time on that game. Didn't help that I found the majority of City Folk's new stuff (items excluded) to be rather mediocre at best, and outright bad at worst. Also, I'm still salty to this day about them removing the best new feature from Wild World (villager portraits).



But yeah, that aside, I think the other main reason why I'm worried about following New Leaf too closely, is that while I love the game, playing it for as much as I have has really shown me what I'd consider its flaws.

I think somewhat simply put, that while New Leaf is absolutely amazing for the creativity aspect of Animal Crossing, the personality of the game has suffered tremendously compared to the others before it imo. Not even just talking stuff like cranky villagers not really being jerks anymore, but even how the game overall presents itself with stuff like most all the notable buildings being regulated to main street and special NPCs being mostly locked into a single area. It just ends up feeling rather sterilized, I'd say.


Though at least in the case of Main Street, they could hopefully ease up some on that. Since that was clearly done to give players more space in their towns for PWPs. But Animal Crossing Switch should hopefully not have to worry as much about that, as the system should be able to handle larger towns.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

Hopefully we'll get some info on Dragon Quest XI S and Dragon Quest Builders 2.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Ah, I forgot all about Dragon Quest XI. I wouldn't be surprised, especially after Hashimoto retweeted the Direct.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m so happy today has gone by fast. I can’t wait to hear about it and hopefully we get an announcement


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 13, 2019)

I am excited 


Spoiler: How I Feel About the Upcoming Nintendo Direct


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh look at that, a screenshot of Animal Crossing Switch leaked.





Coming exclusively to Playstation VR, 2020

(80 minutes to go!!)

Edit: Reading the crazy thread on Resetera, another noteable but very seldom heard from industry vet left a vague comment about how today was going to be fun. 

Makes me wonder if that "fun" is going to be due to outrage or from shear excitement the announcements cause.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Makes me wonder if that "fun" is going to be due to outrage or from shear excitement the announcements cause.



excitement from fans of games that aren't animal crossing; outrage from animal crossing fans


----------



## Neechan (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> I think we are getting more fruit because pocket camp for three new ones. And pocket camp has made new flowers too along with furniture so i think whatever they added to pocket camp should be in the switch, its only fair.



You realize only the grape was new? the other fruits were what I call the perfect variations of a lychee and lemon


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm honestly not expecting any AC Switch related stuff, because it seems a bit too soon to show off any info. Its just me.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

Haven't been this hyped for a direct in a long time. We'll we haven't _had_ a direct in a long time but that's beside the point.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

I hope we arent disapointed!


----------



## friedegg (Feb 13, 2019)

All I want is some small gameplay and a release date. Its all I want. Please Nintendo!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

We could possibly be just minutes away from seeing the new Animal Crossing for the first time. Hype!


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 13, 2019)

Aaa almost there!


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 13, 2019)

Just a few more minutes!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 13, 2019)

Five minutes to go! This is exciting


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm glad I tuned into the UK stream. The live chat consists largely of "Brexit for Smash". What a sight to see.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

It's starting..!


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

WELCOME BACK TO SUP- SUPER MARIO MAKER (2)!

WELCOME BACK TO SUP-

AZHQWSNQAJNJAN (let's see how many gets the reference...)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)

Animal Crossing is basically the reason I'm willing to sit through half an hour of trailers for games I don't care for each Direct. Oh well, this is fun.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, so far this Direct is draaaagggiiiing.


----------



## ilpo (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh no, only 5min left and no AC so far...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh no, only 2min left and no AC so far...


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 13, 2019)

Disappointment it is, lol. Guess we shouldn't have expected it.


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 13, 2019)

god damn


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

Me after this Direct:

View attachment 223692


----------



## Chicha (Feb 13, 2019)

rip


----------



## Giddy (Feb 13, 2019)

I had thought they would put Animal crossing right at the end, you know to troll us.
Guess they did more than troll us...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)

Not even a mention.


----------



## Snowfell (Feb 13, 2019)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

LINK'S AWAKENIIIIIIIIIIIIING!!!


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 13, 2019)

I'M DEPRESSED NOW


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2019)

wow that was trash but the graphics on that zelda game are cute


----------



## LilD (Feb 13, 2019)

HIISSSSS


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 13, 2019)

Well. There's thirty-five minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lol. Told you all it was too soon to tell more AC Switch news.

Next direct will show it.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 13, 2019)

Aww man... Not even a mention of AC at all... This is dissapointing.At least Rune Factory 5 is happening. That's the best news ever.


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 13, 2019)

Seriously??!!


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 13, 2019)

They dragged us from January till now, just to completely ignore us.

At least the Japanese crowd got a plethora of titles.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 13, 2019)

at least i got rune factory


----------



## Elijo (Feb 13, 2019)

Super Mario Maker 2, and Fire Emblem: Three Houses were the only things that really interested me. Damn.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 13, 2019)

maybe a direct for Animal Crossing would be more likely? idk


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

When do you guys think it will be mentioned now?


----------



## Raven_ (Feb 13, 2019)

disappointed but not surprised


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Feb 13, 2019)

Let's just hope there are more announcements to make


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 13, 2019)

Well... See you guys in the next Nintendo Direct... ;-;


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Man oh man, there was so much announced during that I was struggling to process one announcement before the next one hit me. 

Rune Factory 4 remaster AND Rune Factory 5?! That series was thought long dead. 

What a whopper of a Direct.


----------



## friedegg (Feb 13, 2019)

Why did I wake up early to see this


----------



## dudeabides (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll get Mario maker 2 and Yoshi's game, but wish they had said a date or some other info about Animal crossing.


----------



## Araie (Feb 13, 2019)

wow now i?m big sad


----------



## ESkill (Feb 13, 2019)

While I'm a little disappointed there was no mention of animal crossing, there was a lot of stuff in there I'm excited for. So all in all, I'm good  hope we hear about AC soon though


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 13, 2019)

I was kind of expecting that tbh.


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 13, 2019)

Disappointing. I was interested to hear about rune factory 5 in development, and fire emblem looks pretty good, but almost everything else was trash lmao.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v_Wpfwmo2Y&t=30s

ac clip, for those that missed it


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 13, 2019)

So Tetris gets a mention but nothing for Animal Crossing? &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Giddy (Feb 13, 2019)

ESkill said:


> While I'm a little disappointed there was no mention of animal crossing, there was a lot of stuff in there I'm excited for. So all in all, I'm good  hope we hear about AC soon though



Same here! Makes me want to save up for one now~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

I begged Nintendo not to announce AC Switch. And I was right.

Lets wait another 2-3 months then it'll show up.


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 13, 2019)

I was so excited for this and they just PLAYED us


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 13, 2019)

Link?s Awakening good news ... otherwise ...


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I begged Nintendo not to announce AC Switch. And I was right.
> 
> Lets wait another 2-3 months then it'll show up.



uhhh are you okay???! dislike


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lol. Told you all it was too soon to tell more AC Switch news.
> 
> Next direct will show it.



Better prepare to wait till E3, just in case...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I begged Nintendo not to announce AC Switch. And I was right.
> 
> Lets wait another 2-3 months then it'll show up.



I hoped really hard for this, so.... same?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Coach (Feb 13, 2019)

Pretty disappointed there was no animal crossing, obviously! Although Mario Maker 2, Boxboy + Boxgirl, Dead by Daylight and Tetris 99 all seem pretty good to me.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

I sold new leaf but now i think im going to get it again since no news


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

acnl322 said:


> uhhh are you okay???! dislike


I'm more than okay. Its to show that 5 months since a popular game series got announced is too soon to show at all.

Don't give me any Smash got announced and showed new stuff 3 months later. It doesn't count because E3.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm actually surprised that Metroid Prime Trilogy HD wasn't in the direct. I pretty much took for granted that it would be.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

I mean, given the recent announcement they were starting over from scratch with that....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean, given the recent announcement they were starting over from scratch with that....


They didn't say it was in development. If anything they started when they finished Welcome Amiibo.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean, given the recent announcement they were starting over from scratch with that....



You mean Prime 4, surely?


----------



## fwn (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Well no AC news, but a Rune 5 is in development, yessss. So many people thought it wouldn't happen cause XSeed went backrupt but that's no reason to discontinue a popular game.

Honeslty I didn't think there would be any AC news.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

The Summary of this Direct:

View attachment 223695


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

And to those Pokefans. Why'd you expect it to be in this direct? It always gets a direct of its own first, then appears in the later directs.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyways. We got Mario Maker 2. Dragon Quest XI looks really good. Dragon Quest Builders 2 release date (July was it?). And finally Link's Awakening. That's pretty good. Link's Awakening makes up for the lack of Animal Crossing on it's own in my book.


----------



## LilD (Feb 13, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> The Summary of this Direct:
> 
> View attachment 223695



Yo, MitM is the funniest. I love Dewey.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> You mean Prime 4, surely?



oh lol, misread

tbh, if they do a prime trilogy hd, I'd expect that sometime shortly before prime 4 releases. especially if it follows right after 3 plot-wise


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 13, 2019)

fwn said:


>



Me rn </3


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you guys think it will be announced in April or something? How often do they do directs?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

the browser I'm viewing tbt on right now won't even show me any embedded videos, so that's kinda fun


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

I wasn't expecting any Animal Crossing news so it's whatever

looking forward to playing some of the games announced though


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> How often do they do directs?



when they feel like

the only almost certain one to my knowledge is e3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Do you guys think it will be announced in April or something? How often do they do directs?


By my research and inspections. They usually drop a direct between two to 5 months.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Do you guys think it will be announced in April or something? How often do they do directs?



Have a look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_Direct_presentations#List_of_presentations for their history.


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

pocky said:


> I wasn't expecting any Animal Crossing news so it's whatever
> 
> looking forward to playing some of the games announced though



I wasn't expecting anything either. But I'm still kind of disappointed nothing was announced...


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 13, 2019)

The game will probably release in 2025. I'm so glad I couldn't tune in. It would have been such a waste of time.


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Do you guys think it will be announced in April or something? How often do they do directs?



they just do them whenever they feel like it, but there is usually a ~2 month period between them


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

Not to worry, I expect them to focus on AC Switch next Direct. Because there's so much info they had to show off it just wasn't enough time to fit it all in for everything else. Plus the fact that AC Switch is the star of 2019 it'll have to be focused with lots of info coming next direct and E3.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lol. Told you all it was too soon to tell more AC Switch news.
> 
> Next direct will show it.





Paperboy012305 said:


> I begged Nintendo not to announce AC Switch. And I was right.
> 
> Lets wait another 2-3 months then it'll show up.





Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm more than okay. Its to show that 5 months since a popular game series got announced is too soon to show at all.
> 
> Don't give me any Smash got announced and showed new stuff 3 months later. It doesn't count because E3.





Paperboy012305 said:


> And to those Pokefans. Why'd you expect it to be in this direct? It always gets a direct of its own first, then appears in the later directs.



Dude, you need to seriously chill out with this hostility. You're looking very unstable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm one if the few here who isn't salty lmao 


Seriously though super hyped about Mario Maker 2 and the Link's Awakening remake ♡


----------



## Raven_ (Feb 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Not to worry, I expect them to focus on AC Switch next Direct. Because there's so much info they had to show off it just wasn't enough time to fit it all in for everything else. Plus the fact that AC Switch is the star of 2019 it'll have to be focused with lots of info coming next direct and E3.



yeah, I kind of expected that. I guess that there are just so many people who are tired of waiting.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Dude, you need to seriously chill out with this hostility. You're looking very unstable.


I don't want to start a war with eachother, but I get like that.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm one if the few here who isn't salty lmao
> 
> 
> Seriously though super hyped about Mario Maker 2 and the Link's Awakening remake ♡



I love the fact that the Mario Maker 2 trailer showed just how aware Nintendo is of their fanbase with how the put the focus on slopes being a new addition.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 13, 2019)

It's harder for people like me who aren't even Nintendo fans, just Animal Crossing fans. Mario Kart is like the only other one I'm interested in. I'm not too mad about it, but just saying what the case is for me, and I'm sure others are like this too.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

But other than acting like I own at everyone for there being no AC Switch being at the direct. I like Super Mario Maker 2. Plus the fact that the Super Bell is in a 2D Mario game.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

I like the new Fire Emblem game, anyone else?


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> But other than acting like I own at everyone for there being no AC Switch being at the direct.



Huh?


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

Fun fact of the day: Nintendo just broke the hearts of tons of Animal Crossing fans right before Valentine's day

Very lovely...


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm sad that there was no Animal Crossing, but... they revived my second favourite franchise, Rune Factory... I can't be too salty. XD


----------



## Raven_ (Feb 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> It's harder for people like me who aren't even Nintendo fans, just Animal Crossing fans. Mario Kart is like the only other one I'm interested in. I'm not too mad about it, but just saying what the case is for me, and I'm sure others are like this too.



I feel like that too. Although there are some Switch games I am interested in I mainly focus on Animal Crossing since I can't afford a Switch yet.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> It's harder for people like me who aren't even Nintendo fans, just Animal Crossing fans. Mario Kart is like the only other one I'm interested in. I'm not too mad about it, but just saying what the case is for me, and I'm sure others are like this too.


I too, really wanted Mario Kart stuff to be in the direct. But at this point, adding DLC for MK8D seems like a job for Twitter due to the DLC announcement 5 years ago.


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Dude, you need to seriously chill out with this hostility. You're looking very unstable.



AGREED .... like I'm always good vibes on this forum but this has me triggered lmao... hes really acting like hes so superior to everyone else and HE DECIDES what's too soon or not and basically saying that he can predict what nintendo is doing LIKE O YA ...NOT TO MENTION I can't stand when people say "I told you so" Like you obviously know a lot of people are upset about this and you want to rub it in their faces when literally no one but the people who work at nintendo were 100% certain on what was going to show..... BUT ITS FINE LOL


----------



## Keystone (Feb 13, 2019)

Bummed that there is no animal crossing news, but I do like to see Mario maker 2. With all of its new features! Maybe E3 will announce new animal crossing, though I would hope for an early release day for it. Can only dream


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 13, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> Fun fact of the day: Nintendo just broke the hearts of tons of Animal Crossing fans right before Valentine's day
> 
> Very lovely...



They should repair our hearts on Valentine's Day. Not gonna happen, but still.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

acnl322 said:


> AGREED .... like I'm always good vibes on this forum but this has me triggered lmao... hes really acting like hes so superior to everyone else and HE DECIDES what's too soon or not and basically saying that he can predict what nintendo is doing LIKE O YA ...NOT TO MENTION I can't stand when people say "I told you so" Like you obviously know a lot of people are upset about this and you want to rub it in their faces when literally no one but the people who work at nintendo were 100% certain on what was going to show..... BUT ITS FINE LOL


Alright, i'll chill.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 13, 2019)

I can only say I’m really disappointed. I really had high hopes for this Direct.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2019)

Super Mario Maker 2 was the only title that appeals to me. The other titles are not that interesting. I’m not into RPGs or third-party titles.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> They should repair our hearts on Valentine's Day. Not gonna happen, but still.



Nintendo doesn't get a Valentine's Rose collectible from me if they not gonna fix this...


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

All we have to do is wait for about April for another direct. Which isn?t to bad because maybe it?ll be released in June.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

Remember, Animal Crossing can still get its own Direct.  It being a no-show means nothing as they could still hold a mini Direct just for Animal Crossing next month.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh wait really? I didn’t know that. That would be better!


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

In fact, I fully expect them to handle the reveal that way simply because it isn't the type of game you can spend even 7 minutes on and give new players, particularly those that Pocket Camp are bringing in, or explain all the new stuff the game will inevitably feature.

Sit tight everyone, we're done yet!


----------



## carackobama (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Remember, Animal Crossing can still get its own Direct.  It being a no-show means nothing as they could still hold a mini Direct just for Animal Crossing next month.



Hoping for this! It would be amazing.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> In fact, I fully expect them to handle the reveal that way simply because it isn't the type of game you can spend even 7 minutes on and give new players, particularly those that Pocket Camp are bringing in, or explain all the new stuff the game will inevitably feature.
> 
> Sit tight everyone, we're done yet!



When do you think sometime next month


----------



## Amilee (Feb 13, 2019)

really disappointed about no animal crossing... but im more sad that the phoenix wright trilogy will be japan only for now  
but fire emblem looked amazing!! also im hyped about rune factory, i really didnt expect that
oh and mario maker 2 and links awakening is really nice too


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm sad that they didn't give a release month or quarter for AC Switch.   That would have been enough to keep me happy.
Happy that they added demos for some of the new games.  The Yoshi game is preordered and look forward to playing the demo.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 13, 2019)

erialrose said:


> When do you think sometime next month



Honestly, it's just speculation that it'd happen next month. But I do expect them to do an info blowout before E3.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Honestly, it's just speculation that it'd happen next month. But I do expect them to do an info blowout before E3.



How come?


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 13, 2019)

I am kind of bummed nothing about animal crossing was said... but a little mini direct about it would be nice. That September release is looking more and more likely. At least something about it before E3, I browsed through twitter after the direct and the majority of what I saw was people upset over no animal crossing.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 13, 2019)

mario maker 2 baby!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm not too disappointed anymore. I mean, when I think about it, they did say the new AC Switch game WAS in development. It's probably way too early for them to announce anything. I'll just have to wait a bit longer, but that's fine by me. I'm not really doing anything at the moment.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Remember, Animal Crossing can still get its own Direct.  It being a no-show means nothing as they could still hold a mini Direct just for Animal Crossing next month.



I was about to say, I think I recall a time a few years ago where there was a Nintendo Direct, and then an Animal Crossing Direct a few short weeks after. I am hoping for more information on Animal Crossing, but I'm also okay with waiting until E3 if necessary.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 13, 2019)

Trundle said:


> I was about to say, I think I recall a time a few years ago where there was a Nintendo Direct, and then an Animal Crossing Direct a few short weeks after. I am hoping for more information on Animal Crossing, but I'm also okay with waiting until E3 if necessary.



Are you talking about the Welcome Amiibo update one?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 13, 2019)

Sad there was no word on AC but whoa... super excited for Link’s Awakening remake and Mario Maker 2!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 13, 2019)

All I'm waiting around for now is Animal Crossing and Joker in Smash. This Direct totally crushed it. I at least thought Joker would be here soon. I'm kind of sick of how soon they vaguely announce things, but then keep you waiting for months afterward to get any kind of information at all. I wish they would wait to announce anything until they can give a semi-accurate release date. I'd rather not know anything than be given vague or no concrete information whatsoever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> I love the fact that the Mario Maker 2 trailer showed just how aware Nintendo is of their fanbase with how the put the focus on slopes being a new addition.



Ikr that was honestly kinda hilarious
But I really appreciate them implementing these new features. Plus the new interface looks great too.



Paperboy012305 said:


> Plus the fact that the Super Bell is in a 2D Mario game.



This actually really surprised me, and though I would much rather see the Super Bell/Cat Suit in a 3D game, it was cool to see it make a comeback. Especially since it's pretty much been completely absent since 3D World's release.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also rest in RIP Luggy's Manion 3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr. Cat said:


> All I'm waiting around for now is Animal Crossing and Joker in Smash. This Direct totally crushed it. I at least thought Joker would be here soon. I'm kind of sick of how soon they vaguely announce things, but then keep you waiting for months afterward to get any kind of information at all. I wish they would wait to announce anything until they can give a semi-accurate release date. I'd rather not know anything than be given vague or no concrete information whatsoever.



I would like a new announcement for Animal Crossing on the Switch. It would’ve been okay if they did or didn’t mention it in the direct.

But what I’m hoping for more is if Super Mario Sunshine will ever get an HD remake. After seeing Luigi’s Mansion (the original) get a remake, I got my hopes up for a remake of Super Mario Sunshine, something I’ve been wanting for four years now.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 14, 2019)

I went straight to bed after the direct disappointment, I was so tired but stayed up late only for the direct.. and then.. nothing! Hopefully some of the other members here hoping for a mini direct just for Animal Crossing will be proven right soon!


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2019)

Oninaki and Rune Factory 5 announcements have made me so happy.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 14, 2019)

The only thing I'm excited about is Mario Maker and Yoshi, everything else, nah.


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2019)

Disappointed there was no new Animal Crossing news


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2019)

Trundle said:


> I was about to say, I think I recall a time a few years ago where there was a Nintendo Direct, and then an Animal Crossing Direct a few short weeks after. I am hoping for more information on Animal Crossing, but I'm also okay with waiting until E3 if necessary.



Yeah, but they announced that AC Direct in the prior Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Elijo (Feb 14, 2019)

Anyone else excited for Astral Chain? It looks like an awesome game and I'm very excited to try it out.


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm kinda sad there was nothing Animal Crossing related. I expected them to a least give us a date for an Animal Crossing Direct, because Animal Crossing needs its own Direct. Welcome Amiibo and Pocket Camp also had their own Directs.

But Links Awakening and Mario Maker 2 look really promising so far and definitely caught my eye!


----------



## pocky (Feb 14, 2019)

Im okay with waiting as I'm hoping AC will get it's own Direct or at least a Direct where it's the main star of the show.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 14, 2019)

Now having slept on it, thinking back to the Direct. While there was some stuff I wanted that didn't appear, the amount of stuff that I didn't KNOW that I wanted that DID appear far outnumbered the former. It was a solid presentation all around.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm fully expecting Animal Crossing to get pushed back until 2020. I would LOVE to be wrong, though.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 14, 2019)

i can't contain my excitement about rune factory aaaaaaaaaa, i really didn't think a 5th one would ever come!!!!! so i'm overjoyed with that news (even tho i'm sad about ac), except from that generally nothing appealed to me that much. awakening looked so cute i nearly cried and i loooved the original, it was the first zelda i ever played (and of course didn't complete) but i'm not sure i would actually get it, but maaaybe


----------



## amazonevan19 (Feb 14, 2019)

Mediocre direct. Not bad, not great. Mario Maker and Link's Awakening were the only things truly exciting. Everything else I either knew about (Bloodstained looks solid) or was part of an avalanche of anime I couldn't care less about. I think it was a bit foolish for everyone to think that we'd get substantive Smash and AC news so soon.

The Yoshi demo and Tetris are great though. Overall not awful, but a little disappointing given the news drought. Oh well.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah, Tetris 99 looks like fun. At least for a little while. Not going to pay for Online just for that, but it's something to look forward to for when I do pay... if anyone's still playing it by then! Matchmaking could become a problem if its popularity fades.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm fully expecting Animal Crossing to get pushed back until 2020.



It had better not. If it gets released September this year, that's one year since the initial announcement. Granted, we have no confirmation where they are in development, but this year should be a perfectly realistic goal.


----------



## 8bit (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm really hoping that we get a game this year.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 14, 2019)

I think we will get the game this year i don’t know why you would think 2020.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 14, 2019)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm fully expecting Animal Crossing to get pushed back until 2020. I would LOVE to be wrong, though.



It's not getting pushed back. They wouldn't have told their investors at end of last month that all their 2019 releases were going to make it this year if it had been delayed. You do not lie to your investors, ever.

It'll get its own Direct soon enough, I'm almost certain we won't be waiting until E3 to see the game.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2019)

We wouldn’t have to wait until E3 to see the game, but I doubt a one game focused Direct would come first before an E3. Sorry, but I don’t think Nintendo would go the one-game-focused-Direct-first-before-E3 route. It doesn’t seem like a Natural thing Nintendo would do.


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2019)

Not really disappointed just not interested in the games they revealed.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 15, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> We wouldn’t have to wait until E3 to see the game, but I doubt a one game focused Direct would come first before an E3. Sorry, but I don’t think Nintendo would go the one-game-focused-Direct-first-before-E3 route. It doesn’t seem like a Natural thing Nintendo would do.



Will you stop already? Why are you constantly spouting negative nonsense? You act like you know how the company operates, yet you constantly display a total lack of understanding of even the most basic facts and you constantly come off as this pompous know-it-all that actually knows nothing, and it is very aggravating. Even the tiniest bit of research would save you from humiliating yourself every single time you post.

Nintendo holds dedicated Directs for games all the time. Fire Emblem Heroes received 6 alone last year, Smash Bros. got two itself and will probably get more this year. There's a Fire Emblem event in March or April. Pokemon Gen 8 will for sure be getting its own Direct here before too long, especially before E3. Heck, they've held game-specific events LITERALLY days before E3 before, with the most recent being Pokemon(UltraSun/Moon) and ARMS. 

Saying that it's not "the natural thing for Nintendo to do" is probably one of the most blatantly ignorant and ill-informed statements that you could have possibly made regarding this subject.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 15, 2019)

Why are we getting so worked up over this...? E3 or earlier, only time will tell.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2019)

tbh, I'm surprised this thread's title hasn't been changed to "Nintendo Direct Salt Thread", or something along those lines


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2019)

Okay okay. I'll stop acting like Mr. Negative Psychic.

We would have to know AC info before E3, or maybe not. Who knows what Nintendo's up to. Well, except a few people, (King Zell is basically the Nintendo guru at this moment) that isn't me of course. I'm only guessing...


----------



## lars708 (Feb 15, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> It's not getting pushed back. They wouldn't have told their investors at end of last month that all their 2019 releases were going to make it this year if it had been delayed. You do not lie to your investors, ever.



They didn't lie. When talking due dates of projects or in this case games it's important to set a planned finish date as to not push projects back too far. But like, if the date proves to be too ambitious or did not turn out as intended (like Metroid Prime 4) and you can (keyword) justify the holdup, it's very possible for them to delay the game. Sure, investors would be disappointed, but at the same time releasing a game that isn't ready would create a lot of controversy especially for a heavy hitter like Animal Crossing. In the end the only thing that matters to investors is money, so they gotta make the game sell y'know.

But since this is Animal Crossing, a game that probably won't run into technical problems like Breath of the Wild for example, I do think that their planning is accurate. We didn't get a trailer during the recent direct so that makes me think it's gonna release this fall or during the holidays. This would also line up with Nintendo's more recent habit of announcing first party games relatively close to their release. E3 2017 has some exceptions with this but Nintendo already elaborated on that telling us that it was to show that yes, they had a lot of games in development for their new console.

In other words, they'll most likely make their planning but saying that they can't delay it because it would be lying is false.


As for the first showing of the game, I'm expecting extensive coverage at E3. Maybe not a complete spotlight but something like what Fire Emblem: Three Houses got last Direct.


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't have amiboo but do you think they will have animal crossing amibo for it too?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2019)

I fully expect older amiibo to be compatible to a certain extent, with possible new releases, yeah

though I kinda wonder if they'd bother reprinting older cards when switch crossing happens. either as a special set containing (most) everything before or alternative versions


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 15, 2019)

There were six _Fire Emblem Houses_ Directs?


----------

